# stretching / conditioning



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Vet diagnosed Jerry Lee with a strained muscle in his back leg. Not sure if it was agility or just everyday playing that caused that but I'm wondering what everyone does to keep dogs limber at trials and before trials. Usually at a trial I will walk Jerry Lee around and take him over the practice jumps several times. Can anyone recommend some stretches or exercises to do before trials and at trials? I just ordered the dvd "Strengthening the Performance Dog". I hope that will help also.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag plays "Stairmaster" at home. I sit at the top of the stairs and send him down. He then runs up the stairs and I throw a treat. We had been playing ball on a flexi at the trials to take some of the edge off of him, but now that he seems to know his job we have quit that part of the routine. He does spins, push ups, sit ups, and touches for a warm up now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm always breaking my dogs, just keeping them quiet and resting so they can heal is a huge problem for me 

Think that DVD will probably be the best help, I know alot of people in my area stretch their dogs before a run and usually there is a dog chiropractor at most of the trials too that people take advantage of.


----------

